# Temps too high



## zakal (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,

From my reading around here, it seems that the most common temp problems are either inconsistent temps, or temps being too low.

I am having the opposite problem: My temps are too high.













thumbnail_IMG_4011.jpg



__ zakal
__ Apr 9, 2017






I am using an offset smoker (pictured above) which is made from 1/4" steel (so it seems to hold temps quite well).

I am only just starting out (about 5 cooks or so), and have been using about 3/4 of a chimney of hardwood lump charcoal to start, then once I dump that in the firebox, I usually put 1-2 splits of Ironbark (of the size in the picture) on top of the coals, and then add about 1 per hour thereafter or whenever the temps start to plateau or dip.

The issue I am having however, is that if I wait until the temps start to dip, all the wood has burned away, and only the coals are left, and there is almost no smoke being produced. Whereas if I keep adding wood as it burns away, my temps stay too high.

In general, I would say that my temps hover around the 250F to 300F category (as measured on my tappecue...the Tel-Tru chamber thermometer says its lower than that) whilst im regularly adding wood....if it let it burn down, I can get it around the 225F mark.

I can also drop the temps a bit by dragging the grate in my firebox away from teh cooking chamber towards the access door to the right of the picture, but that messes with the heatflow in the cooking chamber (in fact reverses the hot spot from being the left of chamber to being the right of chamber). I could adjust the tuning plates, but I would prefer not to do that in the middle of the cook.

I should say that I am adjusting the air intake, and it works, just not enough. I find that if I choke it off enough to drop the temps, I also get white smoke so have to reopen the baffle again. Currently, I am just opening the chamber door a bit to release heat.

Does anyone have any suggestions to fix this?

All I can really think of is to use less coals to start it, and then just "top up" the amount of coals partway through the cook.


----------



## wade (Apr 12, 2017)

The important thing is to keep the temperature stable and you do not need so actually see the smoke to get the flavour. You are looking to achieve what is called Thin Blue Smoke - which is where the good smoke flavour comes from. This is difficult to sustain over prolonged cooking periods with some smokers so a light wispy smoke is fine too. If you see white billowing smoke (or even worse black smoke) you are likely to be depositing harsh unwanted tar flavours onto your meat as well as the more delicate smoke favours that you are looking for.

As you have been doing, use the lumpwood (or good quality briquettes) as your heat source and add the splits one at a time to maintain a constant thin source of smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 12, 2017)

I think all you need to do is split those splits in half & just add smaller pieces of wood to the fire.

That will keep your temps lower & keep the coal bed going.

Personally I like to smoke most things at 270-280.

That's where my smoker likes to settle in at.

Al


----------



## zakal (Apr 12, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I think all you need to do is split those splits in half & just add smaller pieces of wood to the fire.
> 
> That will keep your temps lower & keep the coal bed going.
> 
> ...


Ah okay, so basically keep adding to the coal bed as needed (with freshly lit coals throughout the cook) then just smaller pieces to keep up the supply of smoke?

I presume trying to supply both heat and smoke from splits is just too difficult to control?


----------



## joe black (Apr 12, 2017)

Most offset smokers cook within a range.  They are not going to give you an exact temp.  If your smoker likes to run between 250-300* then rework your recipes to 275* and keep smoking.  Also, it's a good idea to pre-heat your splits so that they are ready to ignite quicker.  That will help to maintain your temps and keep down excess smoke.

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## zakal (Apr 12, 2017)

How about simply starting with less charcoal?

I.e. a half chimney, then just adding enough coals to bring it back up to that level as required throughout the cook.

I am presuming of course that, for the most part, more coals = more heat.


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll have to agree with Al.  Smaller splits added more frequently.  I love my little offset but it needs a little attention and TLC to maintain proper temps.  And as Wade said, it's not important to "see" the smoke...If you're adding hard wood or fruit wood splits periodically throughout your cook you'll get plenty of smoke flavor.

Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 12, 2017)

Another thing that helped me greatly was adding an expanded metal box to my fire box and using the minion method of heat management...Read up on the minion method...It's a very simple concept, easy to do and works well.


----------



## lancep (Apr 12, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I think all you need to do is split those splits in half & just add smaller pieces of wood to the fire.
> 
> That will keep your temps lower & keep the coal bed going.
> 
> ...






Joe Black said:


> Most offset smokers cook within a range.  They are not going to give you an exact temp.  If your smoker likes to run between 250-300* then rework your recipes to 275* and keep smoking.  Also, it's a good idea to pre-heat your splits so that they are ready to ignite quicker.  That will help to maintain your temps and keep down excess smoke.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:



What they said!! But yes, try less charcoal to start and cut those splits in half. And you should add more charcoal once your fire is going. I have a different style offset and I've found that the less of a coal bed I have, the more stable and manageable my temps are. So I use just enough charcoal to start the fire. I also use very small splits. Pre heating splits is also beneficial as they ignite instantly. Also as Wade said, you don't need to see the smoke, just keep feeding the fire to keep it hot and clean. If you can smell it,it's there.

Lance


----------



## phatbac (Apr 13, 2017)

Have you considered a charcoal basket? it will keep your fire smaller. i bought one form amazon for my lang and it makes things so much easier to control.













basketBB1.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Dec 17, 2016






 Pour a half-3/4 chimney of coals on a couple sticks and get it going then a stick every hour in the basket and you're golden.

and as others have said don't try to see smoke the best smoke is barely visible. it will provide great flavor!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

